# Newer Civic Owners - antenna info?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all,

I've been having trouble getting reception on my radio using the powered antenna output in my Civic and just wondered if anyone had any hints as to why it wouldn't be working. 

I bought the adapter a long time ago and don't remember the details, but it seemed like there was a green wire that came off the side of the adapter that was supposed to be connected to a 12v signal. It doesn't matter now wether that is connected or left open... I just don't get reception. I think I will buy a new adapter in case that is the trouble, but I wonder if there is a fuse or something that might be out. 

Also, when installing my fiberglass kicks, I had to extend the 45 friggin wires that all meet and connect with the fuse block, etc. under the left kick cover. I added about 2 foot to each, and put in some nice connectors so I can remove the kicks when needed. Anyhow, its possible that one of the wires in that harness isn't making a good connection or something too... 

Thought I'd ask here and see if the good brains so many of you have, have any ideas! What do you think? Is there somewhere I can use my v-o-m to test for output levels? 

Thanks guys... 
Less aka... pita Jim


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

On my '05 sedan the stock antenna module is mounted under the rear deck. If you mount a sub with the magnet too close to the module it kills reception.


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

The 8th gen Civics have the antenna on the rear glass. Part of what looks like the defroster at the top is actually the antenna. The antenna goes into a powered amplifier that is mounted, IIRC, in the rear passenger pillar. The factory head unit has a two wire plug that contains leads for both the antenna and power. If you are using an aftermarket HU, you will need an adapter for this.
Honda Antenna Adapter Motorola Male to OEM Female at Crutchfield.com

If you have window tint, this can weaken the signal. I just installed a new Alpine HU with the HD radio module. Reception is pretty crappy. I will probably mod one of the shark fin antennas to the roof to fix the problem.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

check to see if you are getting 12v at the module itself. it could also be badly grounded.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not getting poor reception - I'm getting no reception! I have the adapter and installed it some time ago, but I can't remember the details of what connects to the extra (green?) wire that extends from the plastic connector. 

I'm thinking through this as I type, but I believe the first thing to do is to make sure there is a solid connection from front to back - vom resistance check. Then - assuming that goes well, verify that the lead referred to above does in fact get a 12v input... If that doesn't put me back in business, I either have a bad antenna amp or a bad window antenna. Sound right? 

As for the ground mentioned above, I'm assuming it is needed for the antenna amp and would therefor be either a wire or a strap/screw located at the amp itself. Or, does the antenna itself need a seperate ground for some reason?

Thanks guys... i'm sure its something simple and I'll need to get digging. Its possible I've disconnected something under that rear pillar cover while working with the wiring harness I replaced.

Less


----------



## shiznattik (Sep 22, 2007)

It sounds to me like something is unplugged. Even if the antenna amplifier was not being turned on, you should still have some reception.. right?

I would check that the antenna is plugged into the deck and anywhere else it could have came unplugged (like MorfiusX said C pillar passenger side, etc) I don't think it goes to the driver kick although I could be wrong.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you getting noise or silence?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm getting a little reception - I was over stating the point that it barely tunes a thing - but then again I am in Michigan now (from Dallas) and the radio stations are much fewer and further between. Sorry for the miscommunication. I don't even have a radion in the car now and haven't really used one in months despite having a DRZ... but I had the reception problem and on the other hand had 500gb of music on my hard drive, so the radio being out didn't bug me much. I'd still like to get the weather forecast or the odd traffic report or sporting event though, so I'm looking to fix it Monday when my 880 arrives.

I suspect that it is unplugged were you mention. Actually, IIRC, that wire doesn't run through the drivers kick, but wires within 6 inches of it do! Trust me, I installed custom glass kicks and ended up replacing the wiring harness with 45 wires that runs through that kick... and it snakes through the whole dang car! 

Thanks for the input guys.

Jim


----------



## j sexton (Sep 19, 2009)

See if it is better with the key in acc position. some 06-up civics have major feedback through the intake chamber valve on am stations. Mettalic window tint is also a no-no


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

MorfiusX said:


> If you have window tint, this can weaken the signal.


Absolutely right.. Metallic tint will absolutely obliterate radio reception, especially AM in the current 8th generation civic with the radio antenna and defrost lines in the rear glass together.

The signal is grounded through the accidental connection with the defrost lines. If you notice poor reception static goes away when you turn off the engine, just to accessory.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I got the h/u in the other day and connected the adapter to but left the additional wire that runs from the adapter unplugged (can't remember if its supposed to be ground or hot!) and I now pick up about three very near local FM stations. 

I have the max legal black tint for TX but its not metalic. Thanks for pointing that out. Still though, I've had better reception than I am getting now. I've tried looking on 8th gen and looking at the metra site to see if there was a wiring diagram for connecting that extra wire but wasn't able to find anything. 

This weekend, when I have a little more free time, I'll try grounding that lead first although I am pretty sure its supposed to get 12v from the acc lead. Ground is the safer way to start =) but if that doesn't do it - I'll try a 12v line and see if that helps. There are very few stations around but I'd still like to get what I can and honestly, AM is probably more likely to see use than FM since most of FM is country here...

Less


----------



## funkbucket007 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a blue wire that comes out of the plastic plug of the antenna adaptor & it needs to be connected to the power antenna wire of your headunit's harness.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don’t remember using the power antenna wire off any of my headunits.
My antenna adapter has a wire hanging off the end of it. It’s never been hooked up to anything. So, I have to hook that up? Lol. I’ve been using it for about 3 years now and for some reason never thought to make sure it needs to be connected. Do something wrong the first time, do it wrong all the time, right? 
I've never really had radio reception issues, but it would be nice to know that I could get better reception.

So, I do need to wire the wire on the antenna adapter to the power antenna wire of the headunit?


----------



## funkbucket007 (Sep 26, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I don’t remember using the power antenna wire off any of my headunits.
> My antenna adapter has a wire hanging off the end of it. It’s never been hooked up to anything. So, I have to hook that up? Lol. I’ve been using it for about 3 years now and for some reason never thought to make sure it needs to be connected. Do something wrong the first time, do it wrong all the time, right?
> I've never really had radio reception issues, but it would be nice to know that I could get better reception.
> 
> So, I do need to wire the wire on the antenna adapter to the power antenna wire of the headunit?


Yup. From what I understand. Metra calls this the "power wire for antenna booster." I've not hooked them up in the past & got garbage reception.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

The civic's antenna is definitely amplified... I think that is a pretty common practice in cars that have the window wire antennas since they typically suck =) You can get some reception without it - I think half decent FM, but I get terrible AM without it. 

I kept looking and eventually found that the wire from the aftermarket (or Honda's own) adapter (mine is green w/ylw stripe...) does connect to 12v positive to feed power to the unit. I'm a nick leery of connecting it to the headunit power antenna/remote output since I don't know how much power it draws and I know the head unit wire is typically connected to a relay circuit that activates the antenna motor extending the antenna in most situations. Probably the antenna amp won't draw near the power that the antenna extension motor circuit does, but I think I'll run mine off the ACC line instead... just to be on the safe side. 

Bikin, I sure wouldn't worry about not having that wire connected... I mean, after all, how many of us bought high end systems so we could enjoy AM radio SQ!!!! 

Thanks for the info guys and gals. I've been asking a lot of questions lately, but I try to make up for it by sharing good info when I know wth I am talking about... even sometimes when I don't!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I installed a new headunit this weekend and connected the headunit's power antenna lead to the yellow/green antenna wire. 
Great reception for both am/fm.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

My FM reception is now pretty good - considering I am in BFE. I think the manufacturers of aftermarket systems generally skimp on the AM band build though... I've never had one that was worth a rip and if I am not listening to music, AM is often more interesting to me than FM. FM is chalk full of classic rock stuff that I love - but they play so much stuff I've already heard till I can't take it again - or its in my collection at far better sq. 

Thanks for the info all
Less


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

less said:


> My FM reception is now pretty good - considering I am in BFE. I think the manufacturers of aftermarket systems generally skimp on the AM band build though... I've never had one that was worth a rip and if I am not listening to music, AM is often more interesting to me than FM. FM is chalk full of classic rock stuff that I love - but they play so much stuff I've already heard till I can't take it again - or its in my collection at far better sq.
> 
> Thanks for the info all
> Less


Just use the sarotech instead. :laugh::laugh:


----------

